# Fyrinnae / Bombshell Bath pigments! WITH SWATCHES!



## Miss Pumpkin (Sep 30, 2006)

A few days ago I received my first order from www.fyrinnae.com , and I have to say the colours are absolutely amazing! Great colour pay off too!

They were $1.25 each, and they sent me one for free!


----------



## bottleblack (Sep 30, 2006)

Those are pretty! I've been eyeing the site for a while, I should pick some up. Let us know what you think about their staying power and how they compare to MAC pigments.


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 30, 2006)

pretty colors! i like how visage, dark plum and  pearl sage looks


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 30, 2006)

Wow great price! they look really cool, let us know how you like them.


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 5, 2006)

awesome haul. i want them, too


----------



## love_and_hate (Oct 6, 2006)

If I get the samples of the pigments... do you think they're ok in the bags or should I splurge and get the jars???


Kali


----------



## allan_willb (Oct 6, 2006)

those bags freak me out!

Nice haul!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Oct 10, 2006)

I think if you have 5 gr jars, you should get the bags and just put the powder in the jars afterwards! It's cheaper getting bags!


----------



## oh.im.icy (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 

 
_I think if you have 5 gr jars, you should get the bags and just put the powder in the jars afterwards! It's cheaper getting bags!_

 
they give you the options of bags at bombshell now? thats strange... i got like 20 shadow samples from them a couple weeks ago and i really didnt like them too much i find them hard to bled but maybe thats me..


----------

